# Glass sealant recomendations



## A10TT (Jan 4, 2016)

Ive noticed that the water doesn't bead off the rear window very well on the new TT. Ive traditionally used either Autoglym Super resin polish on all the glass (Except windscreen !) & Ive recently applied Sonax Brilliant shine detailer (Insane product 8)).

Problem is I'm not seeing the water beading that ive seen on previous cars  . Could it because its new glass ?

Can anyone recommend a polish/wax/sealant that will clean the glass and give me good water repelling properties


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

I bought some Gtechniq G5 a few weeks ago, cleaned the glass with power maxed glass cleaner before applying. Very impressed I must say


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

I use Gtechniq G1 ClearVision Smart Glass all round and it easily lasts 2-2.5 years years. I manage to get 2 coats on all windows and lights from 15ml bottle.
If the glass isn't new then you'll need G1 and G4 ClearVision Screen Kit - the G4 to clean the glass first before treating with G1.


----------



## A10TT (Jan 4, 2016)

m-a-r-k said:


> I use Gtechniq G1 ClearVision Smart Glass all round and it easily lasts 2-2.5 years years. I manage to get 2 coats on all windows and lights from 15ml bottle.
> If the glass isn't new then you'll need G1 and G4 ClearVision Screen Kit - the G4 to clean the glass first before treating with G1.[/quote
> 
> Thank you ! Need to start looking where to buy this now [smiley=dude.gif]


----------

